# Curdling yogurt in curries



## cooper

Can someone tell me how to prevent yogurt from curdling when I add it to a curry?

Generally, I fry the spices or the curry paste, and add the meat, vegetables, etc, and fry them.  Then I add yogurt to thicken the sauce.

But no matter how I do it, I haven't been able to stop the yogurt from curdling!

Any suggestions?


----------



## debthecook

I have done this with minimal curdling, hopefully YAKUTA will correspond. I take it off the heat source and mix it in when its finished.


----------



## chez suz

I put yogurt in after the spice mix before the meat...I also recently added some cornstarch to the yogurt prior to adding it...it is suppose to keep it from thinning out...never had a curdling prob...I think Deb may have something there w/taking it off the heat...your mixture may be too hot when adding the yogurt.


----------



## Yakuta

To prevent yogurt from curdling or for that matter sourcream for curdling (which btw is also a great substitute for yogurt in curries) you follow the tempering method that you do when you make egg based custards or creams. 

Here are steps I use and they work full proof for me.

Saute onions then add the garlic, ginger and spices and aromatics.  Next the tomato (either fresh or canned).  Then some water and chicken or lamb if you are making a meat based curry.  Now let the entire thing cook until the meat is tender and done.  Next take your yogurt out in a bowl and beat it slightly.  Now add a spoonful of the hot gravy to the yogurt.  Mix it all together (this brings the yogurt up to temperature).  Now slowly pour it into the curry stirring it constantly.  Let the whole thing simmer covered on the lowest setting for 10-15 minutes and it should not curdle.


----------



## scott123

Use full fat yogurt (or, as suggested) sour cream.

I like it when curries break and the oil forms a puddle on the top. Many traditional recipes will tell you to simmer the sauce until the oil begins to separate.


----------



## Leaf Storm

It's a question of heat. Add the yogurt at the end of cooking and don't let it overheat.


----------



## debthecook

Thanks Yakuta!!!


----------



## cooper

Thanks, everyone, for the suggestions.

I'll try them next time I make a curry and see what happens.


----------



## Darkstream

You can add a little cornflour and heat gently. This MAY stop it curdling. But regardless of what you have been told, artificially low fat yoghurt WILL curdle at a proper cooking temperature, because it does NOT have either the fat or the milk solids to emulsify it.

Use either proper home made yoghurt and a sufficient amount of ghee/cooking fat/butter, or  a concentrated yoghurt.

See my recipe above. It also helps if you keep a suficiency of the natural animal fat in the dish you are cooking.

This is why you should mix or use only coconut milk when making egg or fish curries.


----------



## Darkstream

I should have added that the traditional way to thicken a Korma curry is to add ground
almonds and ground desicated coconut. When you have finished grinding your dry
and wet spices, add 2 teaspoons of ground almonds and one tablespoon of desicated
coconut to the korma mix. Grind again until it is all well amalgamated. Then use this
as your spice load.


----------



## quidscribis

Most of the recipes I've seen for curries with yoghurt require cooking with the yoghurt included for at least 20 minutes or a half hour.  It's also true that low-fat yoghurt doesn't exist here - only full fat.  Same for milk.

I've cooked at low heat and that works fine.  No curdling. :P


----------



## mikeroberts

*Yoghurt curdles*

Hi,
The solution is to allow the curry to cool down before adding the yoghurt. Five minutes off the heat should do it. Then add the yoghurt in one "blob" and gradually work it into the curry. If the curry ha cooled too much, gradually heat it up a bit, continually stirring. Keep tasting it and as soon as it is hot enough to eat (DON'T HEAT IT TOO MUCH) serve it.


----------



## cave76

Darkstream said:


> artificially low fat yoghurt WILL curdle at a proper cooking temperature, because it does NOT have either the fat or the milk solids to emulsify it.



I know that's true but trying to find whole fat plain yogurt is like looking for a needle in a haystack! Even in the 'whole foods' types of markets.

Finally found one (only one!) ---- brand FAGE. I know that Nancy's (and others)  makes a whole fat, plain one------ but try to find a store that carries it because the flavored, non/low fat ones sell.

My rant. Just ignore me!


----------



## Dawgluver

cave76 said:


> I know that's true but trying to find whole fat plain yogurt is like looking for a needle in a haystack! Even in the 'whole foods' types of markets.
> 
> Finally found one (only one!) ---- brand FAGE. I know that Nancy's (and others)  makes a whole fat, plain one------ but try to find a store that carries it because the flavored, non/low fat ones sell.
> 
> My rant. Just ignore me!



I feel your pain.  Finding a full-fat or low fat plain yogurt around here is an exercise in futility.  It's all fat-free and flavored.


----------



## menumaker

Way to go Darkstream! The ground almonds make a heck of a difference and taste divine. I also use the thickest yoghurt that I can find this side of the East. In my case it is full fat 'greek style' yoghurt which I add at the end, just stirring in gently to heat through. You could use sour cream as a great alternative. No point in counting calories at this stage. Into every life a little joy must fall.
Just enjoy.


----------

